# Baron Mount Runs: Wer hat am längsten gebraucht?



## nerlon (26. Juni 2009)

Wollte euch fragen wie lange ihr gebraucht habt um das Mount zu farmen, bzw wieviele Runs habt ihr bisher gemacht.

Habe gestern meinen* 243ten* Run gemacht und immernoch kein Mount.
Gibt es da draußen jemanden der nochmehr Pech hatte. bzw. bei dem es dann doch irgendwann gedropt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nachtrag: damit nicht jeder schreibt er habe 25.000 Kills Postet biite euer Armory Profil *

Meins ist hier Ceroc


----------



## Conqueror (26. Juni 2009)

<-- 450 runs vor dem patch... als der patch kam und jeder damit rumlief hatte ich keine lust mehr
nu werd ichs mir farmen um 100 mounts voll zu bekommen, wobei der drachenfalke anscheinend nicht mehr so besonders is, wenn die horde einfach einen geschenkt bekommt übers argentumturnier in 3.2...

nach dem patch hab ich erst 20^^


----------



## Gotama (26. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile über 400 Soloruns mit 3 Chars.

Habs einmal droppen sehen aber das war noch zu 60er Zeiten und es wurde mir weggewürfelt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> Wollte euch fragen wie lange ihr gebraucht habt um das Mount zu farmen, bzw wieviele Runs habt ihr bisher gemacht.
> 
> Habe gestern meinen* 210ten* Run gemacht und immernoch kein Mount.
> Gibt es da draußen jemanden der nochmehr Pech hatte. bzw. bei dem es dann doch irgendwann gedropt ist
> ...




Meine Freundin hat es letzte Woche bekommen und versuchte es bis dahin auch schon ewig
(Ich hab natürlich gepasst, wollte nicht die nächsten Tage auf dem Balkon schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mephir666 (26. Juni 2009)

nach ca 40 runs solo mim schurken hatte ich mein mount.ich bin also raus


----------



## Leatherface96 (26. Juni 2009)

186 Runs und kein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

Ich war früher etliche male beim Baron und hab das Mount nie droppen sehen.
Mit 78, nach der Erhöhung der Droprate, war ich dann 3-4 mal drin, allerdings war's mir da noch etwas zu haarig und ich hatte so meine Problemchen mit Rammstein.

Kürzlich hatte ich dann einen Abend Freiraum, habe mich an das Mount erinnert und saß dann glücklich grinsend vor meinem Rechner, als das Mount beim 4. oder 5. Run gedropt ist...

Glück braucht der Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drivus (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich hatte es nach dem 18ten run.


----------



## EisblockError (26. Juni 2009)

Omg ich hab grad gelesen: "Wer hat dem längsten?"


----------



## Ragipopagi (26. Juni 2009)

na gefühlte 1k 
hab ab 250 nicht mehr mitgezählt...


----------



## Meredithe (26. Juni 2009)

Beim ersten mal droppen sehen ^^ war aber mit meinem Freund drin, und hab dann gepasst, seit dem gefühlte hunderte male drin gewesen, aber nix gedroppt...-.-


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Juni 2009)

War noch nie in der Instanz 

Werde es mal bald versuchen^^


----------



## Königmarcus (26. Juni 2009)

ich hatte _damals_ ca 12 runs gebraucht bis es droppte


----------



## Benrok (26. Juni 2009)

Hab es zu 60er Zeiten bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings hab ich den Account nicht mehr und ich werds mir auch nicht antun, das Mount nochmal zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Juni 2009)

War mit 3 Chars solange Strat bis ich Ehrfürchtig war.....

Mit meinem ehamaligen Mian war ich zu BC Zeiten mal drin und da hab ich's auch mal droppen sehen... und nicht bekommen^^


----------



## Legelas (26. Juni 2009)

ich sags ungern, ich war damals vor dem patch 1 mal solo drinn und hab es gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich versteck mich jetzt lieber


----------



## Baits (26. Juni 2009)

2212 Runs insgesamt...Prepatch sowie nach dem Patch.
Wird keiner topen denke ich, aber so en Pech hab ich iwie immer <.<
Dropglück=0%
Würfelglück=100%
^^


----------



## P-bibi (26. Juni 2009)

2 Runs! Vor dem Patch ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Juni 2009)

die Runs kann ich schon gar nicht mehr zählen und mache es auch net^^



> Meine Freundin hat es letzte Woche bekommen und versuchte es bis dahin auch schon ewig
> (Ich hab natürlich gepasst, wollte nicht die nächsten Tage auf dem Balkon schlafen biggrin.gif)



weichei^^
Wäre mir das passiert: 
Ich hätte es ihr weggenommen und auf die Frage von ihr, warum ich das gemacht habe, hätte ich geantwortet:

"Es riecht noch gar nicht nach Essen!"

...und DANN wäre ich auf den Balkon umgezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Juni 2009)

öhm könnt mir wer sagen wie hoch die dropp-rate für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist?

alle reden davon das se angehoben wurde ... laut buffed und wowhead liegt die Droprate bei 0.1 % bis 0.6 % 

soll das viel sein?

anbei ... mit meiner Vergelterin brauch ich 15 Minuten ... die laufwege gehen leider nicht schneller ... das töten hält eigentlich wenig auf ... das looten wiederrum mehr.
je nachdem wieviel mobs man im vorbei gehen haut und wieviele nicht


----------



## Kindgenius (26. Juni 2009)

seit wotlk habe ich mal wieder angefangen den mount zu farmen, diesmal habe ich auch mitgezählt.

nach 548 runs immer noch nicht gedroppt, heute probier ichs weiter.

ich befürchte aber, dass ich heute in den wahnsinn falle...


----------



## P-bibi (26. Juni 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> seit wotlk habe ich mal wieder angefangen den mount zu farmen, diesmal habe ich auch mitgezählt.
> 
> nach 548 runs immer noch nicht gedroppt, heute probier ichs weiter.
> 
> ich befürchte aber, dass ich heute in den wahnsinn falle...



Ach, deine Mühen werden belohnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Heute ist doch so ein herrlicher Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurmalso (26. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm könnt mir wer sagen wie hoch die dropp-rate für
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja weil da nur die dropps von leuten gezählt wurde die auch son programm von buffed nutzen um die datenbank zu füttern.
Die Dunkelziffer ist vermutlich weit höher


----------



## Renenm (26. Juni 2009)

Werde es nun auchmal versuchen.


----------



## YasoNRX (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich war ganze 4 mal drin ^^ beim 4 ten wars eher ruf run mit diesem teil da dann gedroppt ^^


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> ja weil da nur die dropps von leuten gezählt wurde die auch son programm von buffed nutzen um die datenbank zu füttern.
> Die Dunkelziffer ist vermutlich weit höher


Nicht nur das.
Ich nehme nicht an, daß der DB-Counter beim entsprechenden Patch deswegen resettet wurde.
Vorher lag die Dropchance bei 0,1%, inzwischen bei 1%.


----------



## kaystone (26. Juni 2009)

Ist das Mount eigentlich noch so selten? 

Bei uns aufm Abyssischen Rat könnte man ne Reittierzucht aufmachen mit den Teilen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönes Pferdchen, aber selten ist was anderes....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (26. Juni 2009)

ich war zwar erst ~100 mal drin, allerdings hab ichs aufgegeben, nachdem ein 71/0/0-DK mit nem ZG-Tiger rumgepost und ein Druide 2-Ruf-Runs gemacht hat und es in beiden gedropt ist >.<

was will man machen, Schattenaccount..^^


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (26. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich war früher etliche male beim Baron und hab das Mount nie droppen sehen.
> Mit 78, nach der Erhöhung der Droprate, war ich dann 3-4 mal drin, allerdings war's mir da noch etwas zu haarig und ich hatte so meine Problemchen mit Rammstein.
> 
> Kürzlich hatte ich dann einen Abend Freiraum, habe mich an das Mount erinnert und saß dann glücklich grinsend vor meinem Rechner, als das Mount beim 4. oder 5. Run gedropt ist...
> ...


 2 run s mindestens


----------



## dr_michi (26. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> die Runs kann ich schon gar nicht mehr zählen und mache es auch net^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AHA du kannst also gar nicht mehr zählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Arsenal hast du *4 !!!! * Baron kills.. wirklich viel..

90% der antworten hier sind lügen, das arsenal lügt nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon peinlich wenn man hier lügen verbreiten muss das man doch schon dröfmillionenmal drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beim arsenal check dann ne Zahl von 4 rauskommt ! 

<3 statistik


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Juni 2009)

naja meine Paladina hat ihren Ruf auf ehrfürchtig in Strath und nur dort gemacht 

irgendwann bei Respektvoll is mir eingefallen das so ne Insignie helfen könnt mit den ganzen Geißelsteinen und so 

dann gings auf einmal ziemlich schnell mit dem Ruf ^^


naja wenn ich mal wieder zeit hab werd ich wieder rein gehen 

mein Problem ist das ich immer die blau-loots mitnehm und nach 3 runs meine taschen übergehen ... scheiss goldgeilheit 

dann runter reiten zur Kapelle und keine Lust mehr wieder hoch zu reiten -,-

naja vielleicht bekomm ich es noch iiiiiiirgendwann für meine Vergelter-Skillung 
ich find das passt besser als das goldige Pferdchen ... das nehm ich für die Heil-Skillung 

ja ich weiss ich bin gaga

wünsch euch ein geruhsames gemütliches stressfreies Weeeeeeeeeeekend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Juni 2009)

dr_michi schrieb:


> AHA du kannst also gar nicht mehr zählen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AH du bist auch so einer der noch nicht draufgekommen ist das man mehr als nur einen Charakter pro WoW - Spiel haben kann

gz wenn dich die erkenntniss wie ein Felsbrocken trifft


----------



## kaeltas87 (26. Juni 2009)

also ich habs mal ausversehn bekommen^^ wollt nur was farmen fürn twink und dacht mir wenne schon mal hier bist hauste den mal  eben um. zack war da n pferd drin..  kollege hat wochenlang nich mit mir geredet, weil er schon über 1000 runs hatte aber naja. seitdem geh ich zwischendurch mal mit ihm zusammenrein als entschuldigung xDD


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Juni 2009)

> AHA du kannst also gar nicht mehr zählen? smile.gif
> 
> Laut Arsenal hast du 4 !!!! Baron kills.. wirklich viel..
> 
> ...



UPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Juni 2009)

und bevor Mister "Laut Arsenal hast du *4 !!!! * Baron kills." und mit seinem <3  für statistik kommt

ich gebs zu ich hab auch gelogen ... ich hab ein paar quests mit meiner Paladina in den pestländern gemacht

ich stell mich schon mal kahlrassiert auf den Scheiterhaufen und wünsche mir kein all zu langsames Feuer, bitte danke ...

mann oh mann


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

dr_michi schrieb:


> AHA du kannst also gar nicht mehr zählen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cool, wo gibt's die Funktion, daß man die Statistiken aller Chars eines Spielers einsehen kann?



dr_michi schrieb:


> 90% der antworten hier sind lügen, das arsenal lügt nicht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, tut es oft genug.
Zudem stehen dort in der Statistik keine Kills, die vor Einführung des Erfolgssystems stattfanden.
Und auch die Zahlen für den Zeitraum danach sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

AAAAAHHHHHH... Baronmount trifft Potpotom kritisch!

Gefühlte 25000 Runs, hab es mal droppen sehen zu 60er Zeiten... natürlich bin ich grandios an den Würfeln gescheitert - sonst nur Crap.

Aber da starte ich doch mal ne Zusatzfrage. Wie lange braucht ihr für den Run? Ich schaffe das einfach net unter 12 Minuten, ich bin so lahm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: ich sollte lieber das "gefûhlte" betonen damit keiner rumheult weil 25000 unmöglich wäre - ungefühlt würde ich auf 500 tippen.


----------



## Bierpimp! (26. Juni 2009)

1 run mim dk wie ich die dk qs rdy hatte von sw nach strat mit 2 leuten dabei und ich habs direkt nachm ersten run bekommen..
mit meinem pala fragt lieber nich wie oft ich drin war......300+


----------



## mlcwwe (26. Juni 2009)

Mein DK hatte das Mount nach dem 11 Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (26. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> und bevor Mister "Laut Arsenal hast du *4 !!!! *Baron kills." und mit seinem <3 für statistik kommt
> 
> ich gebs zu ich hab auch gelogen ... ich hab ein paar quests mit meiner Paladina in den pestländern gemacht
> 
> ...


der post war cool


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Juni 2009)

> Laut Arsenal hast du 4 !!!!  Baron kills.. wirklich viel..
> 
> 90% der antworten hier sind lügen, das arsenal lügt nicht ! smile.gif
> schon peinlich wenn man hier lügen verbreiten muss das man doch schon dröfmillionenmal drin war biggrin.gif und beim arsenal check dann ne Zahl von 4 rauskommt !
> ...


schon peinlich wenn man nach nur einem Char im Arsenal schaut und darauf auf die gesamtzahl schliesst....



> die Runs kann ich schon gar nicht mehr zählen und mache es auch net


Ich kann ausserdem nur bis 3 zählen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier z.b. war mein insgesamt 3ter Post in diesem Forum, am 3ten Tag meines Lebens.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab momentan mit meinem DK ca. 50 Kills und das mount auch noch nicht  gesehen. 
Mit nem beliebigen 80er Char kann man den Baron meiner Meinung nach in 3 Minuten killen, also die 5 IDs pro Stunde vollzukriegen sollte kein Thema sein, wie dieses (und andere) Video(s) zeigt / zeigen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV1MEtPZfio

Greetz, kIZZLE


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Juni 2009)

tja, Lügen haben kurze Beine, Big brother is watching you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Mit nem beliebigen 80er Char kann man den Baron meiner Meinung nach in 3 Minuten killen, also die 5 IDs pro Stunde vollzukriegen sollte kein Thema sein, wie dieses (und andere) Video(s) zeigt / zeigen:


Den Baron kann man auch wesentlich schneller killen. 3 Minuten sind eigentlich schon unmenschlich lange.
Bei einer frischen Instanz vom Eingang bis zum Baron samt Kill in 3 Minuten halte ich allerdings für ein Gerücht.
Es sei denn man exploitet, so wie es in verschiedenen Videos zu sehen ist.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Exploit... dann schreien wenn der Acc gebannt ist.

@Dalmus
Was meinst du mit unmenschlich lange? Den Baron alleine oder den ganzen Run? Ich brauch circa. 12 Minuten pro Run - wobei ich auch loote *g. o.O


----------



## Geronimus (26. Juni 2009)

mit meinem dk "Lumberjack" (Garrosh) gleich beim erstenmal gedropt, und mit meinem hunter farm ich immer noch seit jahren^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

mal ne doofe frage wie kommt man am schnellsten an den schlüssel zur stadt? als ich damals drin war hab ich den nie gelootet weil es immer hieß den braucht man nicht.

Muss ich durch die ganze ini von vorn? Weil als stoffie erweist sich dass als etwas schwierig auch wenn ich Hexer bin und alles weg saaten kann trotzdem sind die Elite Mobs nicht zu unterschätzen wenn da 20 an einem Kleben

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage wie kommt man am schnellsten an den schlüssel zur stadt? als ich damals drin war hab ich den nie gelootet weil es immer hieß den braucht man nicht.


Möglichkeit 1: Durch den Vordereingang rein und bis zum Magistrat, der ihn dann dropt.
Möglichkeit 2: Am Hintereingang warten bis irgendwer dort hinein geht. Einfach mit durch's offene Tor huschen und ab in die Ini, dort dann auf dem Weg zum baron den Magistrat umhauen und den Schlüsel looten.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage wie kommt man am schnellsten an den schlüssel zur stadt? als ich damals drin war hab ich den nie gelootet weil es immer hieß den braucht man nicht.



Der schnellste Weg ist, sich einen 80er mit Schlüssel zu schnappen, durch den Dienstboteneingang bis zu den Toren des "Schlachthauses" zu gehen, dort den Magistrat umhauen und den Schlüssel, den dieser immer fallen lässt (ob man ihn hat oder nicht), mitzunehmen.


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2: Am Hintereingang warten bis irgendwer dort hinein geht. Einfach mit durch's offene Tor huschen und ab in die Ini, dort dann auf dem Weg zum baron den Magistrat umhauen und den Schlüsel looten.



Das geht nicht, weil in der Ini ebenfalls noch zwei Tore sind, für die der Schlüssel benötigt wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, weil in der Ini ebenfalls noch zwei Tore sind, für die der Schlüssel benötigt wird.



Vllt wenn man super schnell ist kann man ihn irgendwie abfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn am die Innie nämlich durch den Hintereingang betritt und gut aufpasst, kann man den Magistrat, der sich solange vorne aufhält, nach hinten rasen sehen.


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Juni 2009)

mlcwwe schrieb:


> Mein DK hatte das Mount nach dem 11 Run
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch...

Laut Arsenal hast du nur 9 gebraucht xP

Naja, ich war mit meiner Hexe 19 mal drin und habs dann aufgegeben..*Fledermäuse verdamm*..immer dieses Gespinst.. >.>


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, weil in der Ini ebenfalls noch zwei Tore sind, für die der Schlüssel benötigt wird.


Damned, Du hast Recht. :bush: 
Gar nicht dran gedacht, daß man den Schlüssel dort ebenfalls braucht...


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Damned, Du hast Recht. :bush:



Nunja, man kann jetzt darüber streiten, was peinlicher ist: Die Sache mit den Schlüsseln zu vergessen - oder jeden verdammten Meter der Ini mit allen Details auswendig zu kennen, von den Mobs mit Vornamen begrüßt zu werden und eine Tasse Kaffee (wahlweise auch Haloperidol) angeboten zu bekommen, weil man bereits 220 erfolgreich erfolglose Versuche hinter sich gebracht hat.

Bei einem der letzten Runs leuchtete dann tatsächlich im Loot-Fenster ein lilafarbenes Item auf. Die Freude währte nur kurz: Das war ein verdammter World-Random-Drop (Plattenhose für Lvl. 57), den der Baron da wegschmiß. Wie groß ist die Chance, einen WRD beim Baron zu bekommen statt dem bescheuerten Knochenklepper? Ich werde noch wahnsinnig (oder sagen wir mal so: noch wahnsinniger).

Anderes gelootetes Zeuch: Ein weiterer WRD sowie eine Täuschungskugel, beides dem Trash aus den nun ganz toten Grabblern entrissen! Aaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> mein Problem ist das ich immer die blau-loots mitnehm und nach 3 runs meine taschen übergehen ... scheiss goldgeilheit
> 
> dann runter reiten zur Kapelle und keine Lust mehr wieder hoch zu reiten -,-



kenn ich das Problem, war auch schon verdammt oft drinne, meist nach dem 4-5 Run sind meine Taschen wieder voll und gierig wie ich bin wird natürlich nichts zerstört, sondern alles verkauft^^


----------



## Lord Nordmann (26. Juni 2009)

ich war 10x, aber erst auf 80 und alleine.
Hab dabei gleich noch den Ruf gefarmt und einiges an Gold durch die Drops in Strat.

Gruß
Nord


----------



## Mendrago (26. Juni 2009)

und wieder X leute die net lesen können da steht mit armory link naja ich war gefühlte 4 runs drinne dann hatt ichs   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Menogard  peace


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

Mendrago schrieb:


> und wieder X leute die net lesen können da steht mit armory link naja ich war gefühlte 4 runs drinne dann hatt ichs   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Menogard  peace


Und wieder jemand dem das Wort Interpunktion nichts sagt.

Btw.: Wo wir schon beim Thema "Lesen können" sind... Beim Wort "Nachtrag" könnte man vermuten, daß die entsprechende Passage im Eröffnungspost erst nachträglich eingefügt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (26. Juni 2009)

*seufz* die täuschungskugel hat in strath bisher ne höhere droprate als das mount
damals zu bczeiten immer mit nem schamikollegen drin gewesen und mit dem !alten! rufsystem recht fix ehrfürchtig geworden (wollte das pferdchen für meine taurin haben weil einziges pferd das man reiten konnte damals)
nach der reittieränderung nur noch sporadisch drin gewesen und nachm erfahren das die droprate angehoben wurde wieder öfters im amory stehen 69 aber es sind weit über 200.. kann man sich ja ausrechnen wenn man weiß das es pro mob damals ca 2 ruf gab und man damit von freundlich auf ehrfüchtig gepusht hat

zg das selbe.. bald ehrfüchtig und immernoch kein drop.. 

ärgerlich dabei ist das man ständig andere auf die viechern sieht.. sogar deppen ähm todesritter seh ich ständig in dla damit rumreiten -.-

ein trostpflaster is das ich gestern wenigstens den proto aus dem orakelei bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> ein trostpflaster is das ich gestern wenigstens den proto aus dem orakelei bekam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist aber nen ordentliches Trostpflaster, Glückwunsch dazu... ich hab immer nur hundertjährige Eier und solch Schmarrn. Wie bei allen Mounts... ich krieg sie nie bzw. gebe vorher auf. Hrhrhr...


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Juni 2009)

Habe bisher 41 runs aufn Baron - kein mount :-( ZG jeden mountboss über 70 mal - kein mount. Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen daß es SEHR nervt andere dann auf den mounts zu sehen ^^.


----------



## Morphes (26. Juni 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> Wollte euch fragen wie lange ihr gebraucht habt um das Mount zu farmen, bzw wieviele Runs habt ihr bisher gemacht.
> 
> Habe gestern meinen* 210ten* Run gemacht und immernoch kein Mount.
> Gibt es da draußen jemanden der nochmehr Pech hatte. bzw. bei dem es dann doch irgendwann gedropt ist
> ...



unglaubliche sieben mal - je 10 min.
Ich glaube ich hatte Glück 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-statisti...&cn=Elsoran

mfg


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juni 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> ärgerlich dabei ist das man ständig andere auf die viechern sieht.. sogar deppen ähm todesritter seh ich ständig in dla damit rumreiten -.-



Sieh es positiv: Die glücklichen Besitzer des Mounts werden nie erleben, wie der eigene Char in Naxx, sobald die Stimme des Barons zu hören ist, plötzlich unkontrolliert zu zittern anfängt und mit Schaum vor dem Mund in einem brachialen Amoklauf das Viertel in nicht mal 30 Sekunden alleine "cleart" (gut, es mag nicht gerade nett sein, dem adeligen Dreckskerl die verbliebenden drei Reiter nebst den anderen Bossen in den Hintern zu rammen, aber kurzzeitig befreiend ist das Gefühl schon).



> ein trostpflaster is das ich gestern wenigstens den proto aus dem orakelei bekam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich erwähnt, daß ich Dich nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

ich hab wohl am längsten gebraucht.. ganze 9 runs in einer stunde hatte ich das mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gh&n=Heloas


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

zerolesstwo schrieb:


> ich hab wohl am längsten gebraucht.. ganze 9 runs in einer stunde hatte ich das mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


9 Runs in einer Stunde? ^^


----------



## zerolesstwo (26. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 9 Runs in einer Stunde? ^^



reine playtime in strah gesehen ja natürlich nich am stück "ihr habt zuviele instanzen bretreten" unso


----------



## Shileen (26. Juni 2009)

2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathragor (26. Juni 2009)

2 runs nach patch, vorher war es mir zu dumm^^ ich hätt auch net mehr wie 10 gemacht denk ich.


----------



## mouze555 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab genau einen Run gebraucht für das Mount, mit meiner Druidin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hatte es nichtmal darauf abgesehen.


----------



## Valiel (26. Juni 2009)

Habe schon ca. 70 runs hintermir. Bisher kein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (26. Juni 2009)

hab ne 60er gruppe durchgezogen und beim ersten mal (natürlich auf lvl 80) sofort bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICh hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Fr34z0r (26. Juni 2009)

mouze555 schrieb:


> Ich hab genau einen Run gebraucht für das Mount, mit meiner Druidin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> hab ne 60er gruppe durchgezogen und beim ersten mal (natürlich auf lvl 80) sofort bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Arsenal or didn't happen. xP


----------



## Jommy (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mir damals als woltk erschien vorgenommen mir das Mount zu besorgen, bevor ich auch nur ein Fuß nach Nordend setzte. Hätte ich geahnt das es so lang dauern würde hätte ich damit nicht begonnen.

Ich hab 11 Tage lang in WoW nichts anderes gemacht als auf Stufe 70 wohlgemerkt wieder und wieder reinzugehen. Es war hinterher schon ein bissl sehr freakig, aber ich konnt nicht mehr aufhören, hätte eher mit dem ganzen spiel aufgehört....

Nach 288x wars dann soweit und Nikita, meine Kriegerin bekam das Mount. Sind aktuell glaub 292x siehe Foto, war noch paar mal aus fun drinne. 

Vorteil war, ich hatte durch verkäufe 20k Gold gescheffelt, Runenstoff und Großen Ewigen Essenzen aus dem grünen zeug sei dank.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Nikay, meiner PVP Retrischlampe war ich ab und an mal drin und tada, nach 11 runs droppte es wie aus heiterem himmel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit hat sich mein Mount pro runs verhältnis deutlich verbessert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mephir666 (26. Juni 2009)

hm..laut armory stimmt mein post von vorhin gar nicht. glaub die armory zahl aber nicht. da steht:
Baron Rivendare kills (Stratholme) 8

Deathcharger's Reins
Obtain the Deathcharger's Reins from Baron Rivendare in Stratholme.
06/03/2009


----------



## computerblicker (26. Juni 2009)

9. Run mit meinem Holypriest (lvl80)


----------



## poTTo (26. Juni 2009)

kaystone schrieb:


> Ist das Mount eigentlich noch so selten?
> 
> Bei uns aufm Abyssischen Rat könnte man ne Reittierzucht aufmachen mit den Teilen....
> 
> ...



war ja auch nur selten als die droprate bei 0,1% lag, jetzt bei 1% hats eh jeder, sogar mein DK nach 39 anläufen.

Und btw: das kann man auf jeden Server nicht nur bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palladin (26. Juni 2009)

also laut game-interner statistik hab ich den baron bis jetzt 49 mal umgehauen und hab noch kein mount. 
aber: da ich bei jedem run das gesammte loot mitnehme und direkt vor der ini wieder verkaufe (ja, ich habe das "tundramammut des reisenden), lohnt es sich... pro run zwischen 60 und 75g! ich mache dabei den gesammten spießrutenlauf clear ^^ dazu noch den runenstoff ins ah ^^

und eines ist sicher: ich werde das pferdchen solange farmen, bis mich totenschwur sieht, sofort tot umfällt und mich das mount looten lässt!! ^^


----------



## Sylvaresta (26. Juni 2009)

Habs mir gefarmt als ich eh in den östlichen war wegen diesem Argentum-Event. Hab ca 15-20 runs gebraucht.... zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (26. Juni 2009)

ich mach jeden tag 5 runs seitdem ich lvl 70 bin
hab schon lange aufgehört zu zählen


----------



## C4r3 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe sehr lange gebraucht, ich hatte ihn nach ganzen 5 (FÜNF) Runs! xD


----------



## tagone1 (26. Juni 2009)

27 runs habs aber nach dem 20ten run mit dem kisten bug gefarmt


----------



## Draicul (26. Juni 2009)

ca 30 Runs und das hässlich Mount war mir^^


----------



## Topperharly (26. Juni 2009)

die chancen sind so bei 0,1 bis 0,6 %, nur weil jetzt einer 66,667 mal drin war, ist die chance auch net höher. ich war mit drei chars drin, hab alle auf ehrfürchtig gebracht, und habs nie droppen sehn. dann wollte ich einmal kurz vor baron ausloggen und dachte mir, ach egal, versuchs halt und zack wars drin. weiß net wie oft ich drin war... 300+ aber bestimmt


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Omg ich hab grad gelesen: "Wer hat dem längsten?"


du auch?

ich !!


----------



## elendi93 (26. Juni 2009)

man man man ihr habt ja alles pech xDDD ...

2. run xDDD und ich hattes aber soll ja ma vorkommen das man ma luck hat =) dafür hab ich den komischen eisbären aus der tüte für die Dailys bei Brunhildar noch net und der Proto kam auch noch net ausem ei =(


----------



## Knowme (26. Juni 2009)

Nach nur 16Runs das Mount bekommen.


----------



## Freelancer (26. Juni 2009)

> die Runs kann ich schon gar nicht mehr zählen und mache es auch net^^



Brauch man auch nicht, seit es die Erfolge gibt kann man es dort bei Dungeon & Schlachtzug unter Classic nachlesen da steht Baron Totenschwur getötet (Stratholme)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab mal zusammen gezählt und ich kommen auf 60 versuche mit 3 chars aber kein Mount ich hab es auch zu Classiczeiten nie droppen sehen ka wie oft ich damals Stratholme war ich denke so um die 30 mal, wären dann also gesamt ca 90 mal aber nie gesehen das vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (26. Juni 2009)

Ein Gildenmitglied hat bei 25 runs eins bekommen und beim ziehen noch eins (26er run) tja manche haben halt Glück.


----------



## KeineGeige (26. Juni 2009)

Ahoi

lt Arsenal wars der 13. Run. Aber das kann nicht stimmen. Vielleicht seit Einführung des Erfolgssystems. 
Aber davor... Hm... keine Ahnung... vermute mal so um die 50 mal. Aber eher weil ich die Ehre hatte zu heilen. 
Immerhin ist der Ruf dadurch schnell auf exalted gehüpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## mckayser (26. Juni 2009)

Naja, mit nem lvl 80 Char durchzurennen, und aufgrund seiner lvl80-Aggrorange nix zu pullen ist für mich kein exploiten. Genausowenig das Öffnen der Kisten, was der normale Mechanismus zum Öffnen der Tore ist. Muss man auch manchmal noch ne Kiste triggern, wenn man die Ini normal cleart und noch nen Tor zu ist. 
Nen klarer Exploit, der zum Accban führen kann, (war) ist der bekannte Bug um unter Strat zu kommen und dann genau vor dem baron wieder aufzutauchen.

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Freyen (26. Juni 2009)

Ich versuchs gerade mit meiner Pala (lvl 70)...

Naja, auf ehrfürchtig bin ich nun schon länger und ärgere mich fast mehr, dass es den Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung nicht mehr gibt, als dass das Mount nicht droppt (ok, sind erst 11 Runs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber es wird fleißig weiter gefarm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (26. Juni 2009)

Jemand aus unserer Gilde hat angefangen das Mount zu farmen. Ich wollt direkt mal mit. Nie gedroppt. Meine Freundin und ich sind dann auch noch ein paarmal rein - nicht gedroppt.
Ich wollte dann mit meinem Priest, als er 55 war, doch gerne durch Strath gezogen werden ... Es droppte. Man waren meine Freundinen sauer ^^

Hier Link und so
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...turm&n=Koyo


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juni 2009)

2 Runs und immernoch kein Mount. Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab grad meinen 234523423 Run hinter mir und es ist noch immer nicht gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was soll ich nur machen?!


----------



## Hankbank (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich habs bei zwei chars bei dem einen nach den dritten run und bei den anderen nach den 56ten ich sag nur man sollte den an einen stück farmen und nie jeden tag einmal oder so dann kommts einen weil länger vor ^^


----------



## stupsnäschen (26. Juni 2009)

3 runs
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Symph%C3%B4ny




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: wollte das mount garnicht. bin beim 3. mal reingegangen um nem freund beim palamount zu helfen und hab mir dann überlegt doch nochmal zu clearen ;D


----------



## Hankbank (26. Juni 2009)

o.o hab den link vergessen http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Hankaro


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2009)

ich versuche es seit jahren....ka, wieviele runs. reiten würde ich dieses mount sowieso nicht, aber in meiner sammlung würde ich es gerne begrüssen.


----------



## Lighthelios (26. Juni 2009)

Beim 31. Run gedropt.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Lighthelios


----------



## Salenor (26. Juni 2009)

Ich war so um die 200-250 mal drin und hattes dann schon aufgegeben. Eines Tages fragt mich wer, ob ich ihn Stratt ziehen kann, ich sag natürlich ja und denke mir vorm Baron...'' Willst du nicht doch den PM reinmachen? Ach nee... wenns 250 mal nicht droppt, dann jetzt auch nicht'' und siehe da es droppt und dieser kleine lvl 56 ------- gewinnt das scheiß Teil noch -.-

* weggeh und WUT-Eimer aufsetz*


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Gildie hats heute beim zweiten Bekommen. BEIM ZWEITEN!


----------



## Frankensoldat (27. Juni 2009)

Hab 4 mal gebraucht ! ! !

Siehe Arsenal Link:  Arsenal


----------



## Raai (27. Juni 2009)

Alles Solo-Runs :

17 Runs mit dem Mage
11 Runs mit dem Jäger
9 Runs mit dem DK


----------



## Lightsaver (27. Juni 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> 2 Runs! Vor dem Patch ^^



HA !^^
unterboten:

einmal rein - kumpel gezogen -> tadahhh - Baron Totenschwur dropt sein tolles viech. als hordler is es uninteressant aber weil es dem UD mount sehr ähnlich sieht... =( muss mal mitm ally farmen gehn^^


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie verkennen die Poster den Threadtitel: Es ist schön, wenn ihr weniger als 100 Runs gebraucht habt. Dennoch heißt es: "Wer hat am längsten gebraucht?" 

Solltet ihr also eine Zahl jenseits der 220 sehen (meine bisherige Anzahl an erfolgreich erfolglosen Runs), so ist es nicht im Sinne des Thread-Themas, seine wenigen Runs zu posten. 

Eventuell kann man ja eine These aufstellen: Je kleiner die Anzahl der letztendlich erfolgreichen Baronmount-Runs, desto größer die Unfähigkeit, eine Threadüberschrift zu entziffern. 

Nicht die _kleine_ Zahl ist hier gefragt, sondern die _große_. Was selbstverständlich die Leute nicht abhalten wird, weiterhin ihre kleinen Zahlen zu posten, weil eh nur das Eingangsposting überflogen und alles andere ignoriert und obendrein nie wieder in den Thread hineingeschaut wird.

Erinnert an WoW: "Was biste denn noch hier, wenn Dir das alles nicht passt?" Wird Zeit, von Forum und Spiel Abschied zu nehmen...


----------



## Salenor (27. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gildie hats heute beim zweiten Bekommen. BEIM ZWEITEN!



*beiß Tischkante ab* na dann gz an den


----------



## Kindgenius (27. Juni 2009)

Gerade eben:


Baron: "Arggghhh!! arghh...urgh....."
Loot........

*schockzustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Da ist was lilanes!!

Schwert gedroppt.....

Oh mann ich war echt drauf und dran zu lachen und dann blubb -.-


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (27. Juni 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Gerade eben:
> 
> 
> Baron: "Arggghhh!! arghh...urgh....."
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## nerlon (28. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile 237 Kills, bis 450 Runs mache ich. wenn es bis dahin nicht gedropt ist quitte ich Wow.


----------



## Cøred (28. Juni 2009)

@ nerion xD sicherlich ^^


----------



## MoK (28. Juni 2009)

ich spiele 4 jahre.. kein dropp...
mein cousin spielt 2 monate.... er hats -.-


----------



## Spankey (28. Juni 2009)

250 runs (gefühlte 1000) und ich hab den Gaul immer noch nicht!


----------



## Seltsam (28. Juni 2009)

Jibflip

Bei mir waren es nur 11 mal. Also kann ich mich wohl glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Haszor (28. Juni 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> *seufz* die täuschungskugel hat in strath bisher ne höhere droprate als das mount
> damals zu bczeiten immer mit nem schamikollegen drin gewesen und mit dem !alten! rufsystem recht fix ehrfürchtig geworden (wollte das pferdchen für meine taurin haben weil einziges pferd das man reiten konnte damals)
> nach der reittieränderung nur noch sporadisch drin gewesen und nachm erfahren das die droprate angehoben wurde wieder öfters im amory stehen 69 aber es sind weit über 200.. kann man sich ja ausrechnen wenn man weiß das es pro mob damals ca 2 ruf gab und man damit von freundlich auf ehrfüchtig gepusht hat
> 
> ...



Hehe.... War damals glaub ich 10 mal oder so mit meinem alten Charakter Fashur zum Ruf farmen da. Leider nie gedroppt

Und ZG... Hrhr... War am 23.12.08 da drinne weil einer in ZG verzweifelte und fragte ob jemand mit ihm das Mount farmen wollen würde. Sind da rein, haben Mandokir getötet..... Bamm das Teil ist gedroppt, ein kurzer blick auf die Uhr.... 24.12.08  00:43 Uhr^^ Der Orc hat sich über den hässlichen Raptor richtig gefreut, der Tiger ist leider nicht gedroppt.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm könnt mir wer sagen wie hoch die dropp-rate für
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut armory 1% - 2%


----------



## Leiko (28. Juni 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan mit meinem DK ca. 50 Kills und das mount auch noch nicht  gesehen.
> Mit nem beliebigen 80er Char kann man den Baron meiner Meinung nach in 3 Minuten killen, also die 5 IDs pro Stunde vollzukriegen sollte kein Thema sein, wie dieses (und andere) Video(s) zeigt / zeigen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV1MEtPZfio
> ...




was dieses video zeigt ist nicht machbar. da der dk einfach zum baron rennt bzw zum schlachthof, was aber nicht geht solange die 3 mini bosse bzw die türme nicht zerstört sind da das tor einfach zu ist. Mann brauch also länger wie das Video zeigt...


----------



## Blah (28. Juni 2009)

kA aber so ca 20 Runs, vor dem Patch.

EDIT: auf Armory 11 mal Baron gekillt. ^^


----------



## vicaut (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese ... Wer x Mal wegen eines nutzlosen Mounts in ne Ini geht und Tage an Spielzeit dafür verwendet gehört ja echt zum Psychiater! Das sind ja unglaubliche Suchtzustände und/oder Geltungsdrang.


----------



## Skrolk (28. Juni 2009)

56runs.....dachte es wären mehr gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, im moment arbeite ich am raptor/tiger aus ZG...geht aber wegen ID nur 2mal/Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (28. Juni 2009)

Ich war das erste mit 60 drinnen. Komplett neue Gruppe und beim endboss haben wa es mit hängen und würgen geschaft in time für denn pala. Dann Droppt das ding und es war wirklich alles ruhig bis dann einer fragte
"Ist da ein Bugg?"
Kollege macht Bedarf bekommt es und seit diesem ersten Run versuche ich es jeden tag zwichen 4-10 mal und das seit WoTLK...


----------



## mckayser (28. Juni 2009)

Leiko schrieb:


> was dieses video zeigt ist nicht machbar. da der dk einfach zum baron rennt bzw zum schlachthof, was aber nicht geht solange die 3 mini bosse bzw die türme nicht zerstört sind da das tor einfach zu ist. Mann brauch also länger wie das Video zeigt...



Das ist leider nicht wahr, vielleicht solltest Du Dir das Video ganz ansehen... Oder es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## AndreeMack (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mein Mount nach den 1. mal gedropt als ich bn auf jeden fall raus (ich hatte wohl sehr sehr sehr sehr viel glück^^) und das war auch noch solo


----------



## Kaldorian (28. Juni 2009)

Is mir fast peinlich aber nach meinem 4.en Solorun hatte ich des schon


----------



## Pacster (28. Juni 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan mit meinem DK ca. 50 Kills und das mount auch noch nicht  gesehen.
> Mit nem beliebigen 80er Char kann man den Baron meiner Meinung nach in 3 Minuten killen, also die 5 IDs pro Stunde vollzukriegen sollte kein Thema sein, wie dieses (und andere) Video(s) zeigt / zeigen:




Also dieser 3Minuten run hat 3:40 gedauert...dabei hat derjenige Glück mit den Boxen gehabt(es sind nämlich nicht immer die ersten 2), ist bis auf einem Gespenst allem ausgewichen ohne anhalten zu müssen(da braucht man viel Glück)...und ist nicht wieder aus der Instanz rausgerannt(nochmal ausweichen etc...da muss man also nochmal 2 minuten draufrechnen). Ein seriöser Baron Run(mit Boxen) dauert schon so 6 Minuten.
Ich selbst als Shadow brauche so in etwa 8 Minuten....das ist aber der Tatsache geschuldet, dass ich den Magistrat noch umhaue(als Verzauberer bringt das schnell mal 10g für den Splitter für 20 sekunden Arbeit), links rumlaufe(also eventuell in der Falle warten muss wenn sie sich nicht zu langsam schließt oder ich nicht eine passende Box auf dem Weg dahin finde...denn auch die Gitter verschwinden durch Boxen. Außerdem erledige ich noch 2 Gruppe einfach um längere Pulls mit Gargoyles und vor allem den Spinnenviechern zu vermeiden, da die mit ihrem Dauersilence echt nervig für Caster sind...außerdem macht es den Weg wieder raus dann zu einem Spaziergang für Blinde. Also lieber 15 Sekunden sicher investiert als zu riskieren da ne Minute zu kämpfen wenn man versehentlich was pullt)....und halt noch das Looten, Dispellen und den Verkauf an meinen Mammuthändler zu einem kompletten Run dazuzähle(sprich: vom Anfang des Runs bis ich wieder ready für den nächsten Run bin). Das ist dann halt ein goldtechnisch möglichst effektiver baron run ohne Risiko.

Übrigens sind die Boxen das einzige was diesen Run halbwegs fair macht. Ansonsten bräuchte man nämlich als Shadow locker doppelt so lange wie die melees...und die haben ja sonst auch überall Vorteile beim Farmen(Onyxia solo mit grüner Ausrüstung, Bedrohung von oben solo, Ahune solo, ZG-Mountbosse solo, TDM hero solo...etc. Davon kann man als Shadow bestenfalls träumen oder braucht Spitzenausrüstung und viel, viel Zeit+buffs).


----------



## mckayser (28. Juni 2009)

Naja gut, der Run hat 3:40 gedauert... Bis zum Baron-Timer sinds schonmal 23 Sekunden, die man abziehen kann. Der eigentliche Barunrun startet ja mit dem 45 Minuten debuff. Also noch 3:17. Wenn man dann noch wirklich KEIN add pullt (ist durchaus machbar) und auch die Kistenlarven /maden nicht killt (geht auch) schafft man es auch leicht in unter 3...
Mit den Castern hast Du allerdings Recht, mit meinem mage ist die Situation schon anders, jedoch nicht wenn man eh nichts pullt. Die Dinger mit Silence sind auch kacke für nen dk ^^

Greetz, Kizzle.


----------



## Muy87 (28. Juni 2009)

hab damals mit 80 EINEN solorun mit meinem rogue gemacht und direkt das mount bekommen. das ist kein scherz ...


----------



## Nicetale1 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich war so gefühlte 200 ma drinn alles droppen sehen nur nie das Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (28. Juni 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Naja gut, der Run hat 3:40 gedauert... Bis zum Baron-Timer sinds schonmal 23 Sekunden, die man abziehen kann. Der eigentliche Barunrun startet ja mit dem 45 Minuten debuff. Also noch 3:17. Wenn man dann noch wirklich KEIN add pullt (ist durchaus machbar) und auch die Kistenlarven /maden nicht killt (geht auch) schafft man es auch leicht in unter 3...
> Mit den Castern hast Du allerdings Recht, mit meinem mage ist die Situation schon anders, jedoch nicht wenn man eh nichts pullt. Die Dinger mit Silence sind auch kacke für nen dk ^^
> 
> Greetz, Kizzle.




Also beim Baron run redet man ja wohl heute davon den Baron zu farmen...und das beginnt vom Betreten der Instanz(Resetten) bis zum Verlassen der Instanz. Denn genau so lange dauert nämlich ein Run. Wie du mit den Maden am Allerwertesten durch die Instanz rennen willst, ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft weil das die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Pulls nochmal deutlich erhöht und daher wohl kaum sinnvoll ist. Es geht ja nicht darum wie schnell man sowas schaffen kann, wenn man viel, viel Glück hat...sondern darum, wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Run dauert. Da biste halt mit 6-8 Minuten dabei.


----------



## nerlon (28. Juni 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Also beim Baron run redet man ja wohl heute davon den Baron zu farmen...und das beginnt vom Betreten der Instanz(Resetten) bis zum Verlassen der Instanz. Denn genau so lange dauert nämlich ein Run. Wie du mit den Maden am Allerwertesten durch die Instanz rennen willst, ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft weil das die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Pulls nochmal deutlich erhöht und daher wohl kaum sinnvoll ist. Es geht ja nicht darum wie schnell man sowas schaffen kann, wenn man viel, viel Glück hat...sondern darum, wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Run dauert. Da biste halt mit 6-8 Minuten dabei.




1. Maden, Käfer, Würmer ziehen nichts.
2. Mit einen 2ten Acc kann man die Instanz resettden so das der Rückweg nur so lange dauert wie das ausloggen.

aber es ist trotzdem Wayne ob jetzt 4 min oder sonstwie lange.
Baron farmen nervt, doch der Drop muss einfach sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als nächstes ist dann die Schildkröte dran.


----------



## Kasdeja (29. Juni 2009)

Hab nicht mitgezählt. Ich hab da solo Ruf - Runs gemacht. Und beim Run wo ich ehrfürchtig geworden bin ist es gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galain (29. Juni 2009)

Damals nie droppen gesehen. Auf achtzig hab ich dann noch ein klitzekleinwenig Ruf gesammelt für die Argentums und beim 3ten Solorufrun isses gedropt. Ehrfürchtig und Mount gleichzeitg. *grins*


----------



## Pfefi (29. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist aber nen ordentliches Trostpflaster, Glückwunsch dazu... ich hab immer nur hundertjährige Eier und solch Schmarrn. Wie bei allen Mounts... ich krieg sie nie bzw. gebe vorher auf. Hrhrhr...


"Eine Tiger die kämpft, kann verlieren. Aber eine Tiger die nicht kämpft, sie hat schon verloren!" [kämpft = kemft]
- mein BW Lehrer....

fragt bitte nicht xD sehr sehr sehr lange Geschichte, hat nur grad super dazu gepasst xD

Habe die Ehre!
Pfefi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (29. Juni 2009)

Also einer aus meiner Gilde hatte letztens die Erfogle von alten inis gesammelt und als er dann den Baron gekillt hat wegen dem Erfolg ist es gedroppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der hatte mega Glück beim 1. Run


----------



## Leonalis (29. Juni 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> Wollte euch fragen wie lange ihr gebraucht habt um das Mount zu farmen, bzw wieviele Runs habt ihr bisher gemacht.
> 
> Habe gestern meinen* 243ten* Run gemacht und immernoch kein Mount.
> Gibt es da draußen jemanden der nochmehr Pech hatte. bzw. bei dem es dann doch irgendwann gedropt ist
> ...



Ich gehe seit November 08 täglich 5x rein, ist ne sache von 30min mit dem Kistenbug,. das resultat kannst dir ausrechnen ich rechne es jetzt nicht aber ich habe bis auf 4-5 wochen ferien täglich diese 30min investiert,. nebenbei noch fix alle par tage das zg mount und wöchentlich das kara mount.

Alles seit november und ich hab KENES DER VERDAMTEN MOUNTS GESEHEN.


Aber sind ja nur 40-60min für alles daher immer noch im rahmen. Imerhin gibt der loot ja gold.


*edit*

Ja man kann in 1min zum hof vom schlachthaus kommen in 2min die adds töten und 1min für den baron dann 1min raus,. man schafft den crap in 5min,. ABER bist du zu schnell ist ramstein tot aber die tür zum baron geht nicht auf weil das ablaufprotokoll noch nicht freigeben ist für die nöchste aktion. ist hald scheisse mit burstdmg,. man muss an gewissen punkte sich bischen verschlagen lassen.


----------



## Tauceti (29. Juni 2009)

Beim 248. run ist das mount gedroppt, ca zur halbzeit das epic schwert.


----------



## Brutharr (29. Juni 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-statisti...n=Kriegstreiber

Beim 7. Run gedropt.
Der 8. war Einführungstour für jemanden, der demnächst auch farmen will.

Achso 11 oder 12 Min. gebraucht beim letzten Mal.
Am längsten dauert das Warten auf Skelette, Rammstein und die Wachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhubi (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich brauch immer so (Barontimer) 3-4 Minuten mit meinem DK, in Unheiliger Präsenz nur zu den Ziggurats laufen, dann vorm Schlachthaus alle Monstrositäten zusammen ziehen und wegbomben.
Mein persönlicher Tipp: bevor Rammstein rausläuft zu ihm reinlaufen, so kann man sich die 100-Skelette-Phase ersparen, dann nur kurz beim rausrennen wegAOE'n.

Habs aber nach diversen Runs immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyste (30. Juni 2009)

Beim 9. run. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (30. Juni 2009)

Als ich diesen Thread gesehen habe, fing ich an zu farmen und siehe da, 6 malmusste ich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (30. Juni 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Also beim Baron run redet man ja wohl heute davon den Baron zu farmen...und das beginnt vom Betreten der Instanz(Resetten) bis zum Verlassen der Instanz. Denn genau so lange dauert nämlich ein Run. Wie du mit den Maden am Allerwertesten durch die Instanz rennen willst, ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft weil das die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Pulls nochmal deutlich erhöht und daher wohl kaum sinnvoll ist. Es geht ja nicht darum wie schnell man sowas schaffen kann, wenn man viel, viel Glück hat...sondern darum, wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Run dauert. Da biste halt mit 6-8 Minuten dabei.



Die Maden pullt man nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht allzu nah an den Kisten steht beim Öffnen. Und ist ja auch egal, ich bin in 5 Minuten drin und wieder raus, ist ja keiner gezwungen zu, es auch so zu machen. Mount hab ich aber trotzdem nicht :>


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Juni 2009)

haha wie geil. wusste nicht das man auch das anschauen kann^^ (lange zeit nichtmehr wow gespielt)

Sogar Mr.Bigglesworth wird gezählt wie oft man ihn getötet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsam bei meinem Heildudu steht 0mal aber ich weiss doch wie es jedesmal im TS es hiess "boah nee Cornflakes hat schonwieder die Katze getötet" und "Cornflakes lass mal die Katze in ruhe" hrhrhrhr.

Ja ne ist klar mein Paladin hat nie Totenschwur getötet.. -.- (Müssten mind.50Runs sein) oder zählt nur wer dem Baron den gnadenstoss gegeben hatt?
Muss mich evtl mal wieder einloggen damit die Daten aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Mount beim 3. Run bekommen. 
War eigentlich auch nur zufällig da, weil ich die Instanz vorher noch nie von innen gesehen habe. Muss zugeben, dass der Drop mich auch sehr überrascht hat. ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat es letzte Woche bekommen und versuchte es bis dahin auch schon ewig
> (Ich hab natürlich gepasst, wollte nicht die nächsten Tage auf dem Balkon schlafen
> 
> 
> ...




kenn ich ^^  wilkommen im club
bei mir war s  das phönix küken,es dropte und ich dachte: finger weg alter,sonst gibs kein abendbrot^^

mfg klaina


ps. aber was wären wir ohne unsere frauen/männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiko (30. Juni 2009)

Hab da nochn Vid zum Thema Baron run gefunden wo das mit den Kisten ganz gut erklärt wird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6cXTDwjokg


----------



## nerlon (4. Juli 2009)

320 Runs bis jetzt 1 Woche Strat Pause


----------



## Peteman (4. Juli 2009)

war genau 8 mal drin und hatte das vieh


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es! Nach nur 15 Runs... Wer mal weiter machen für Aregtumchampion und das Schwert :>


----------



## Bader1 (5. Juli 2009)

Totenschwur mount nachn 4. mal bekommen,
1. Azurwelpen nach 24 mobs bekommen und den 2. nach 30 weiteren
Glühwürmchen nach den 51. mob
und so beim Würfeln immer zwischen 70-100^^
ich verstehs nich...
^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (23. Juli 2009)

Bis jetzt 125 Kills ohne mount, dafür schon 2mal das epische Schwert, das ich als Hexer eh nicht tragen kann t.t
Mein Kumpel hat es vor ein paar Tagen bei seinem 2. run bekommen -.-
Also irgendwie gibt es die einen mit 100+ runs, und die anderen die nur 5 runs brauchen xD
echt mies


----------



## Amandea (24. Juli 2009)

Hab Schattenacc.

Mit 70 sind wir früher zu dritt rein, jedes Wochenende 5-10 mal. Nix. Irgendwann habs ichs auf 70 mit meiner Hexe alleine gemacht. Scheiße zwar, wieder nix. Auf 80 iwie 40 mal drin gewesen. 3-4 mal durch bis Taschen voll sind. Immer wenn ich langeweile habe. Bekomme kein Drachen ausm Ei, 3 Wochen nach dem Addon 80 gewesen und seitdem JEDEN verdammten Tag die Daily in Brunhilda: Kein Eisbär. 3000 Fische gefangen: keine Schildkröte. 3 Tage Zangarmarschen Glühwürmchen gefarmt, nix. Und wenn ich dann immer höre: Hey, ich war grade Angeldaily machen, da dropte die Schildkröte oder: Ich hab heute mal n Twink Strath gezogen da war das Mount (jemand der noch nie drin war) ja, ich muss gestehen, da kommt mir immer etwas die Galle hoch^^

Allerdings habe ich dafür mit meiner Hexe hohes Würfelglück. Mammut von Ema hab ich mich mit ner 96 gegen 24 anderen durchgesetzt. Aber das ist immer nur ein kleiner trost^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Soul+of+Trust


----------



## baumthekaito (24. Juli 2009)

Ich selba habs zwar nich aber mein freund hat um die 150 gebraucht...

PS: Hat einer nen acc mit nem min lvl 60 char zu verschenken?


----------



## Haggelo (24. Juli 2009)

2 chars von 47-60 gezogen und kein drop... (davor schon ca. 150 ma ohne dropp)


----------



## Bibis (24. Juli 2009)

huhu amandea du hast nen ähnlichen account wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

baron mount hab ich jetzt nach über 100 aufgegeben, bekomms eh nicht. das ei hol ich mir mittlerweile mit 4 chars, kein proto.
in brunhilda seit anfang januar jeden tag, kein eisbär. fische auch schon locker 2000 geangelt, nichts....
ok dafür muss ich sagen, dass ich das glühwürmchen nach 2500 kills hatte und nen welpen schon nach 500.....
würfelglück hab ich noch nie gehabt, wenn ich glück hab krieg ich nach 10 inis mal ne kugel ab^^
wenn ich irgendwas gezielt farme wie letzten tank-equip ist das ne reinste qual und ich gebs dann nach 10-15 versuchen wieder auf.

naja und dann kenn ich wenn der nen dk zockt, baron mount nach paar runs, nach wenigen versuchen den raptor aus zul
bekommen. letztens im arsenal gesehen das er auch die rote drohne aus aq hat und die schildkröte obwohl er noch nicht mal den 
1000 fische erfolg hatte und die kanalratte!

alter ich könnte echt richtig durchdrehen als ich das gesehen hab, naja im RL hab ich dummerweise auch nur pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Füchtella (24. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Silmarilli schrieb:


> alle reden davon das se angehoben wurde ... laut buffed und wowhead liegt die Droprate bei 0.1 % bis 0.6 %


Die aktuelle Droprate ist 1%. Vorher war sie 0,1%.


Um die Frage des Thear Erstellers zu beantworten ... ich hatte es nach dem 12ten Run.


----------



## Ventrex (24. Juli 2009)

bevor es dieses Archivmentsystem gab schon zichmal drinne gewesesen. Ich glaube ich habe die 1000'ner Marke schon überschritten. Nervt schon, irgendwelche DK's damit rum reiten zu sehen, naja shit happens, ich versuchs weiter^^


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> *Nachtrag: damit nicht jeder schreibt er habe 25.000 Kills Postet biite euer Armory Profil *



Ahja? Und was ist mit den Leuten, die zu Classic bzw. TBC Zeiten auch gefarmt haben? War mit meiner Druidin circa 5000 Mal drin und sie hat es noch nicht. Mein Schurke war 7500 mal drin und hat es beim circa 7538. mal bekommen, war aber nur circa 20x seid WotLk in der Ini und somit hat er nur 20 Kills bewertet.

Ps: "ZITAT(Silmarilli @ 26.06.2009, 12:58) *
alle reden davon das se angehoben wurde ... laut buffed und wowhead liegt die Droprate bei 0.1 % bis 0.6 %"

Wer auf "offizielle" Dropraten achtet, ist nichtmehr zu retten. Gibt Items, die haben laut solchen Angaben z.B. 4% und droppen in jedem 2. Run. (Ich erinnere an die Wargleven...)


----------



## BossRulE (24. Juli 2009)

es geht zwar um am längsten, aber das muss ich euch erzählen:

mein freund hat vor 2 monaten mit wow angefangen. er wollte unbedingt durch stratholem, da bin ich halt mit ihm durch (mein Xter Run )mein alter warii ausversehn gelöscht, existiert also net mehr) Baron: Er hat es gedroppt. Und mein Friend hats mit 100 auf Gier gewonnen! o_O 

ich war so sauer...

naja, men alter warii hatte locker schon seine 1200 makre geknackt (jeden tag echt x-mal gemacht)


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> es geht zwar um am längsten, aber das muss ich euch erzählen:
> 
> mein freund hat vor 2 monaten mit wow angefangen. er wollte unbedingt durch stratholem, da bin ich halt mit ihm durch (mein Xter Run )mein alter warii ausversehn gelöscht, existiert also net mehr) Baron: Er hat es gedroppt. Und mein Friend hats mit 100 auf Gier gewonnen! o_O
> 
> ...


 
Mach halt bedarf? ^^


----------



## Makuma (24. Juli 2009)

mh ob ihr glaubt oder nicht, aber habs mit 2 chars^^

mit main hab ich dort ruf gefarmt und es is ca. beim 20. run gedropped und mit twink war ich paar tage später drin um runenstoff für die städtefraktionen zu farmen und es war nochma drin.
jetzt "hassen" mich zwar paar kollegen deswegen, aber nuja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab in sachen mounts eh glück, hab auch das vom kopflosen reiter, nur zul-tiger will nicht droppen :-(


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> mh ob ihr glaubt oder nicht, aber habs mit 2 chars^^



Habs mit 3.


----------



## madmurdock (24. Juli 2009)

Naja bin exalted dort und kein Mount. Derden wohl auch schon mehr als 50 Runs gewesen sein. ;P Habe dann bei 999 Ruf aber aufgehört. Jedenfalls hab ich die Flöte vom Raremob.

<3 die Tanzsessions auf dem Briefkasten in IF ;P


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich war auch sehr oft drin und kein mount. Mein Kumpel hingegen...der war noch nie! Stratholme ist einmal geganegn und hat den erfolg und das mount gleichzeitig bekommen. Ich habe einen Rappel bekommen^^


----------



## Alpirìh (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab den Baron erst 3 mal getötet laut Statistik... War aber schon öfters in der Ini, meißt um Stoff zu farmen... So what; unsereins muss sich hier nicht aufblasen und von 58947894735 Läufen reden... Glaubt einem doch eh keiner... Niemand kann mir erzählen, das er jeden Lauf bis weit über 500 mitzählt... 
btw. Hb das Pony immernoch nicht... Trotz drei Versuchen... Werd mal nen Tiket schreiben... WoW ist viel zu schwer.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (24. Juli 2009)

Alpirìh schrieb:


> Ich hab den Baron erst 3 mal getötet laut Statistik... War aber schon öfters in der Ini, meißt um Stoff zu farmen... So what; unsereins muss sich hier nicht aufblasen und von 58947894735 Läufen reden... Glaubt einem doch eh keiner... Niemand kann mir erzählen, das er jeden Lauf bis weit über 500 mitzählt...
> btw. Hb das Pony immernoch nicht... Trotz drei Versuchen... Werd mal nen Tiket schreiben... WoW ist viel zu schwer....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich fahr das Mount im Moment mit Twink auch per Speedrun allerdings brauch ich pro run ca 7 Minuten und keine 3 wie andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die frage die ich hab macht das evtl noch jemand oder hat das auch mit Speedrun gemacht und das Mount bekommen oder kann es sein das es dadurch gar nicht droppt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Ich fahr das Mount im Moment mit Twink auch per Speedrun allerdings brauch ich pro run ca 7 Minuten und keine 3 wie andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh man die Fragen die hier gestellt werden sind echt immernoch genau die gleichen wie seit eh und je...
Also, folgende Regeln gilten absolut und daran ist nicht zu rütteln, egal welche Gerüchte man gehört hat:
- Ruf spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, egal bei welcher Fraktion und egal wie hoch er ist. Die Dropchance ist immer genau gleich hoch.
- Der Time-Run spielt ebenfalls keine Rolle. Man kann den Baron innerhalb, sowie ausserhalb des Time-Runs killen, die Dropchance ist trotzdem immer genau gleich hoch. Der Time-Run spielt einzig und allein (oder auch ausschliesslich) für den Erfolg der Quest der T0.5-Questreihe eine Rolle, sonst für gar nichts.
- Es ist korrekt, dass die Droprate angehoben worden ist. Das haben auch zahlreiche Spieler (unter Anderem ich selbst) gemerkt. In Classic habe ich so wie jeder andere auch mehrere hundert, wenn nicht sogar tausend Strat-Runs gemacht und das Teil niemals droppen sehn. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass auf unserem Server damals überhaupt jemand das Baron-Mount hatte, obwohl Strat eine der meist gespielten Instanzen überhaupt war und Gilneas zu den Servern gehört hat, die schon bei Release geöffnet worden sind. Seit der Erhöhrung der Dropchance bin ich an genau 3 Tagen jeweils 5 mal reingegangen und dann hatt ich mein Mount. Vielen anderen Mitspielern gings da ähnlich. Wer da zig tausend mal rein geht und keinen Drop bekommt hat schlicht und einfach Pech, mehr nicht. Da gibts keine versteckten Geheimnisse um die Dropchance zu erhöhen, das ist alles Aberglaube und Märchen.
- Auch das Amulett dabei zu haben oder abzuliefern hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Dropchance.

Und wenn ich auf dem selben Server wie Ohrensammler gespielt hätte wär ich mit ihm ein paar Mal reingegangen und hätt ihm durch meinen Lichtaccount ebenfalls das Mount zukommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgecution (28. August 2009)

Hab jetzt 120 Runs gemacht, aber noch nie gedroppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (28. August 2009)

Wollte es mir auch holen nur habe ich gehört das es das nicht mehr gibt und weggepatcht worde weiß jemand was genaues?


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wollte es mir auch holen nur habe ich gehört das es das nicht mehr gibt und weggepatcht worde weiß jemand was genaues?




WL aus Gilde hats letzte Woche bekommen also gibts das auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (28. August 2009)

also ich muss gestehen, das ichs nach dem 10ten run oder so hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na da gabs dann ziemlich viele gildenmember die sauer waren weil die es seit ewigkeiten farmen ^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Philits


----------



## phexus (28. August 2009)

Kumpel hatte 331 Baronkills in der Statistik, ehe es droppte. Ich habe knapp 50. Und nix in Sicht.



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Gebt Zwickie eine Stimme! Freiheit für Zwickie! Veraltete Levelbegrenzung abschaffen!*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...371&sid=3#7
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Disasterpiece (28. August 2009)

Also ich war nur 2 mal drin um Ruf zu farmen, hab dann halt ma gedacht vieleicht hab ich Glück und es dropt und: jop es is beim zweiten ma gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...+populi+vox+dei


----------



## FrAkE (28. August 2009)

mephir666 schrieb:


> nach ca 40 runs solo mim schurken hatte ich mein mount.ich bin also raus



Runs hab ich nur 8 gemacht und hab es gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in meinem profil steht 18ten 
aber ich hab 10 mal gezogen 

runs waren es genau 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habs gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein run dauert 2 min ka wieso ihr das noch net habt ^^


----------



## Kimbini (28. August 2009)

da ja angeblich mit den wartungen die warteschleifen vor den inis der geschichte angehören, werde ich heute nachmittag wieder den baron besuchen. hab bisher so an die 30 versuche auf der liste, sind aber tatsächlich mehr, da ich schon vor einführung des erfolgssystems aktiv war.


----------



## Prinz Aldi (28. August 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Hexer recht schnell Erfolg gehabt. Da ich nicht gezählt habe, kann ich nur schätzen. Auf alle Fälle unter 20 Runs, aber es gab eine Besodnerheit. Da ich nach meinem Erfolg noch nicht ehrfürchtig war, bin ich noch einige Runs rein und habe mal einen Krieger mitgenommen, der Level 73 war. Gleich beim ersten Mal droppte es nochmals und ich habe gepaßt, da ich es ja schon hatte. Der Krieger hat sich riesig gefreut und hat dann ohne Dank die Gruppe verlassen.

Bei meinem Druiden war ich allerdings auch schon mehr als 30 Mal schätzungsweise drin, aber bis jetzt keinen Erfolg. Habe aber auch eine Pause eingelegt.

Tikara/ Vitara Realm Gilneas

Viel Erfolg noch für die, die noch dabei sind.


----------



## Bighorn (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oh man die Fragen die hier gestellt werden sind echt immernoch genau die gleichen wie seit eh und je...
> Also, folgende Regeln gilten absolut und daran ist nicht zu rütteln, egal welche Gerüchte man gehört hat:
> - Ruf spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, egal bei welcher Fraktion und egal wie hoch er ist. Die Dropchance ist immer genau gleich hoch.
> - Der Time-Run spielt ebenfalls keine Rolle. Man kann den Baron innerhalb, sowie ausserhalb des Time-Runs killen, die Dropchance ist trotzdem immer genau gleich hoch. Der Time-Run spielt einzig und allein (oder auch ausschliesslich) für den Erfolg der Quest der T0.5-Questreihe eine Rolle, sonst für gar nichts.
> ...




Du hast die Rune vergessen die vor ihm auf dem Boden ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat es letzte Woche bekommen und versuchte es bis dahin auch schon ewig
> (Ich hab natürlich gepasst, wollte nicht die nächsten Tage auf dem Balkon schlafen
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Das Leben und Deinen Platz in der Gesellschaft verstanden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Ich hab natürlich gepasst, wollte nicht die nächsten Tage auf dem Balkon schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachm 4 Run hatte ich kein Bock mehr^^ <LI>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitbullStylez (5. September 2009)

Damals mit Freunden iwann rein ums Achievement zu holen -> Mount droppt

Ich bekomms natürlich nicht, seitdem noch 45x drin gewesen ..

Is im Vergleich zu vielen hier zwar relativ wenig, aber ich kann die Instanz echt nimmer sehen -.-


----------



## KenosDark (5. September 2009)

Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren WoW und habe es bis heute nicht


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Ich fahr das Mount im Moment mit Twink auch per Speedrun allerdings brauch ich pro run ca 7 Minuten und keine 3 wie andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An 3 mag ich auch nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. September 2009)

naja man brauch nen nackte n811 Priesterin die vorm Instanzeingang tanzt zusätzlich muß man vorher in Nax Mister Biggelsworth 3 mal um die Mitte kiten und die anstecknadel im 2ten Slot angelegt haben aber man darf die Geißelsteine nicht mitnehmen u die 3te Banshee von links beim 3ten Boss muß man Leben lassen dann dropts definitiv





















nicht


----------



## Mjuu (5. September 2009)

hab mitm schurken nach knapp 120 runs aufgehört :X


----------



## delta1337 (5. September 2009)

Also ich hatte echt Glück damals^^

Nach 3 runs wars meins mit meinem Krieger^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja mit meinem Paladin ist es noch nicht gedroppt schade eig


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. September 2009)

1run und ca 15min gebraucht


----------

